# Linepunter - Visualize and analyze historical sports betting odds



## linepunter (Dec 26, 2022)

Fellow sports bettors,
Have you ever wondered what the result would have been if you bet on the favorite team to win for a whole season... or what the net profit would have been if you bet on the underdog win for a whole season? Would you do better than popular bettors if you simply bet the same stake for each game on the favorite for a 2-way or 3-way outcome?
One of the most important things to learn about sports betting from the start is that just because the bookmaker rates a team as a favorite doesn't mean they will win.
Basically, the odds issued by the bookmaker can be interpreted as an implicit probabilistic forecast, but it happens that the public makes an irrational decision and supports one side or the other to a ridiculous extent. When the public's expectations are skewed, the profit maximizing bookmaker can exploit this by offering non-market efficient odds.
On our platform you can visualize a team's historical wins (teams from over 60 soccer leagues and 50 basketball leagues) filtered by their average closing odds. You can select a team, filter the odds by range and get the cumulative profit at 100 units per bet. You can also select a team without filtering it and view the historical performance and cumulative profit for the 2021-22 season and the current 2022-23 season. 

Exampes:





If you had bet $100 on every Miami Heat win, the net profit would be $1799. This would give you a ROI of 12.5%. 





If you had bet $100 on every Miami Heat win where the odds were *≥*2, the net profit would be $1959. This would give you a ROI of 45.5%. With that, you would have outperformed most of the top tipsters you can find online.





Miami Heat Win Odds 1 to 2.





Augsburg Win Odds *≥*5.





Bayern Munich vs Augsburg Head to Head






Umea BSKT vs Norrköping Dolphins Head to Head
Can there be a reason why the bookmakers have adjusted their odds from an average of 9 to 2.7? After all, the Dolphins have won 7 of 7 games between them..

The main idea of the platform is to reduce the noise and bias in the betting market. 
But as you can see there are many creative ways to use it.
When developing betting ideas with it, you should always keep in mind that past results are no guarantee of future success. There are no surefire certainties in betting, so manage your risk. The fractional Kelly strategy is proving to be extremely risk averse.
We offer a free 7-day trial period (with free cancellation), after the 7 days you can support the project with €10 per month, which we think is a fair price.

The Linepunter Team


----------



## linepunter (Dec 26, 2022)

Linepunter - Linepunter
					

LINEPUNTER – TOOL FOR HISTORICAL SPORTS BETTING DATA What if the information contained in the betting market was the best predictor of outcomes? What if the probabilities based on the odds published by the bookmakers were better predictors than a data-rich benchmark statistical prediction model...




					linepunter.com


----------



## linepunter (Dec 31, 2022)

Registration is now free for 30 days.
No credit card required.


----------

